# CL ad giggle---want some PHANTOM chickens?



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 5, 2013)

"5 chickens
3 female phantom min chickens
2 male phantoms

great for pets had them outside and the neighbor complained. chicks need a farm or some type of housing/fencing outside. all are friendly and hand-raised."


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 5, 2013)

They'll go well with my blue healer dog, my weather goat and my bore


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 5, 2013)

They are most likely referring to porcelain d'uccles. I've heard old timers call them phantom banties.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 5, 2013)

I bet that they heard someone call them "bantams" and thought they said phantoms and went with it.

LOL, blue healer and weather goat.

How about my pigmy?  There is a farm near us that has a pretty sign hanging in their hard that says "Purebred pigmys for sale".


----------



## Cricket (Aug 6, 2013)

What, none of you have any 'pink guilts'?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 6, 2013)

I think my "guilts" are always pink since I'm a girl....right???? Everything I am guilty of should be pink........


----------

